# Fern Is finally home



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys..sorry I didn't post sooner. We have been busy with Fern, my dd's birthday party, and all of the typical things around the house. Anyway, I just wanted to share a few pics of Miss Fern since she has been home. She'll be 18 weeks on Sat.





































Lori


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my! She's so tiny and gorgeous!! Can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

WoW! Another cutie! Fern is adorable!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh. My. Gosh.

She is soooo cute!!! All of your girls are just gorgeous!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> Oh my! She's so tiny and gorgeous!! Can't wait to see more of her!


Thanks so much. Yep..she's a little booger. Don't worry I will share more soon.



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> WoW! Another cutie! Fern is adorable!!!


Thanks soo much. She's such a litttle fire cracker.



Kristin said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> She is soooo cute!!! All of your girls are just gorgeous!


Thanks girl. They give us all such joy for sure


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Fern is such a doll congrats!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Fern is beautiful
congrats on your new addition!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhh lori she such a cute tiny girl you must be so happy to have her home at last xxx


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE her!!! How cute it she  and of course, the name Fern too (I'm soooo glad I didn't change it)


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Lori - she's sooo darn cute!! How are the girls liking their little sister? I love the picture of her in the harness. I could just die over all these new puppy pics on here!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ooooooooooooooohhh!! she is so cute! another model for your cute bags!!  What does she weigh? She looks really tiny!

Brodysmom


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

oh wow! She is beautiful! and what a stunning apple head she has!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Fern is Fabulous!!!! I love the ears!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori, I know I've already seen the pics, but I had to stop in and say Congrats again. She is so precious! Beautiful little girl!  Her colors are so pretty. I know you all are having so much fun with her. I think it's so cool that Fern and Jade are the same age.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh her is adorables!! What a sweet little baby face! Congrats


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwww she is just adorable, Congrats


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Oh..btw she is 24 oz and will be 18 wks tommorrow.

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

o.0 where did you get her harness? It is very pretty.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> o.0 where did you get her harness? It is very pretty.


I bought it at a little local boutique.

Lori


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

She is precious!!!! I just want to scoop her up and give her kisses! lol Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is just lovely, and she looks like a little devil.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

omggg can she be any cuter????? i'm dying! btw where did you get that food/water bowl set?? im in love!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori, please post some updated pics of Fern. I'd love to see some new pics.  It's been too long. :lol: Going on 3 weeks now. You were on such a role there, what happened?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, I asked in another thread but I guess you didn't see it. She's almost 24 weeks old now, right? I think her and Jade are 8 days apart, that's how I keep track. :lol:

Has she been on a walk yet?


----------



## cnspots (Mar 11, 2009)

Fern is sooo tiny! so adorable! Have fun with her


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

So cute! Such a cute face. I lover her lil harness.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Fern is beautiful and very cute! I love the last photo - the harness looks bigger than she is (LOL).


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys, Teresa, she does awesome on her walks. It like she has been on many even though it was her first. She has soo much energy she just trots right along.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

One word for her cute, cute, cute.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww she's beautiful


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

ooooh choc is so yummy a color!!
She is sooooo pretty!!
Congrats!!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

That is one beautiful puppy! Gorgeous markings and I just love her face.


----------

